# What were they going for?



## magodamilion (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone else remember how in the movie on Lilo and Stitch, Lilo would often take pictures of fat people at the beach and hang them all over her bedroom walls? 
I randomly remembered that and started wondering what they were trying to do with that. I can't see Disney deliberately depicting a little girl as a fat admirer especially because there really aren't any in movies in general so for there to be one in a Disney kid movie is extra random. What seems more likely is that they were using that as another example of her being weird as they had her do a bunch of other unusual things. But still it strikes me as interesting now that I remember it. 

I don't really have a point I just felt like mentioning it/seeing what other people might think about it. Or if you can think of any other surprising/unlikely movies that have depicted fat admirers.


----------



## bayone (Aug 20, 2014)

magodamilion said:


> What seems more likely is that they were using that as another example of her being weird as they had her do a bunch of other unusual things. But still it strikes me as interesting now that I remember it.




It might have been general weirdness, but it's possible they were hinting at different cultural attitudes towards body type -- you may have noticed her dance instructor in the opening. OTOH though, I think most of the people she photographed were tourists from the mainland (I also recall that one poor guy whose ice-cream cone keeps getting destroyed in increasing unlikely ways before he can lick it).


----------



## gythaogg (Sep 11, 2014)

There was a deleted scene in Lilo and Stitch in which Lilo played a prank on the mainland tourists, convincing them that a tsunami was imminent. In the immediate lead-up to the prank, the movie was going to show her experiences with entitled tourists treating her like a tour guide or an attraction to be photographed.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taPoeIQaOiQ[/ame]

So I think the photos were about her dealing with the weirdness of being seen as a tourist attraction by so many of the people who interacted with her every day, and about her turning the tables on their interactions by photographing them the way they might photograph her. Probably the reason so many of them were fat was because the filmmakers were using lazy visual shorthand for stereotypes of American tourists, but aside from that I think what they were doing there was quite clever, even though the deletion of the scene cuts the intent off at the knees a bit.


----------

